# Master Trooper J.A. Walker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Trooper*

*Junius A. Walker*

Virginia State Police, Virginia

End of Watch: Thursday, March 7, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 60
*Tour:* 40 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 3/7/2013
*Weapon:* Shotgun
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Master Trooper J.A. Walker was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on southbound I-85, near mile marker 45, in Dinwiddie County at approximately 1:30 pm.

At some point during the stop, a subjected exited the stopped vehicle and opened fire on Trooper Walker as he sat in his patrol car. He was able to return fire and call for assistance. Another trooper responded within two minutes of the radio call and observed a subject shooting into Trooper Walker's patrol car.

The responding trooper engaged the subject, who fled into the adjacent woods. The man was apprehended a short time later.

Trooper Walker succumbed to his wounds at the scene.

Trooper Walker had served with the Virginia State Police for 40 years, and had been assigned to Dinwiddie County for 27 years. He is survived by his wife and two adult children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel W. Steven Flaherty
Virginia State Police
7700 Midlothian Turnpike
Richmond, VA 23235

Phone: (804) 674-2843

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21752-master-trooper-junius-a-walker#ixzz2MuPzeH6Z


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

R.I.P. Master Trooper Walker


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Master Trooper. True dedication to do 40 years on the job.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Master Trooper Walker


----------

